# Paper mache inquiry



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry Paper mache isn't one of my things. I will say years ago I did make some "dragon" heads using those cheap dollar tree alligator hats as my "base". I used foil to cover the hat and then papered over it using the cheap dollar tree TP. The foil molded to the hat and because the hat was not ridge at all gave it some structure, Used a snot rag paper mache paste recipe with my Dollar Tree TP it allowed me to kind of sculpt the details I wanted to make my various "breeds" of dragons. 

Might try looking in the tutorial section. LizzyBorden did a nice one based on Stolloween's way of doing paper mache. Stollween has mad skills. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...1-paper-mache-pumpkin-instructors-thread.html


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I just started using PM last year but have refined the traditional methods for my own purposes. Cover the mask with a layer of aluminum foil paste won't stick to it. Cover the foil with a layer of masking tape; paste sticks to that like a mother.. I use a plaster of Carpenters glue or Elmers glue diluted very slightly with H20, no more than 10%. Dash of liquid dish soap makes the glue easier to work with. Avoid the old flour and water stuff; I've learned that conventional mache is irrisistible to mice. My workshop is a separate building from the house, has a garage door, you get the picture... I dont use newsprint for small stuff, go with paper coffee filters. They are surprisingly durable and show fine details, such as wrinkles, very well. I work fast & sloppy, at least my wife thinks so, so I do PM outdoors on a wooden table treated with Thompson's Water Seal. After painting (dry brush) I coat the work with Spar Varnish. 48 hours later, it too gets a coating of water seal. The snake head below still needs a coat of varnish.


----------

